# an echo es4 fahrer.



## tobsen (8. Mai 2002)

könnt ihr ma bitte euren radstand* ausmessen und 
posten wie lang der bei euch is???
mein crescent hat 1040 mm mit steinbach gabel.

bitte auch angeben welche gabel ihr dran habt.

danke 

tobi

*Radstand, (Achsstand)
Abstand der Radmitten eines mehrachsigen Fahrzeugs in Längsrichtung.


----------



## Jerry (8. Mai 2002)

Wenn du deinen Radstand verkürzen willst bau dir ne Kineses rein, macht glatte 5mm 


Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

Hm, wußt ja garnich des des crescent so lang ist, ich hab nen radstand von 1015mm hmmmmm?

Aber son Echo würd mir auch gefallen 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Mai 2002)

1015?? des is ja end kurz, da kannst ja gleich 20" fahrn  was hastn du für ne gabel gonzo?


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

Fatty R


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Mai 2002)

hoppala, meins is ja end kurz, habs grad zum ersten mal gemessen. 1020mm mit fatty r! woa.. ich will n neuen Rahmen... des is halt end kurz. Kein Wunder dass die Franzosen so hoch tippen mit so nem fetten radstand von 1065 und 1100 - koxx


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

Hm jo ich lass mirn neues Devil bauen, 370mm Kettentreben innenlager 2cm über nabenhöhe und radstand 1060mm


Siesmal soll der aber anständige konifizierte rohre besorgen un nich alles durchgängig eine wandstärke und löcher in die bleche da vorne... udn nur eloxieren diesmal, gewicht is doch wichtiger 


Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Mai 2002)

woa ich hätt nich gedacht dass meins so kurz is, tippen geht nich mehr so gut wie mit der Steinbach vorher.. schon komisch, die fatty nun wirklich nich ganz gerade, die vorbiegung is schon ordentlich im Vergleich zu andern gerade... der tobsen hat ja immo wieder die Steinbach drin, da is Radstand 1040..


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

Jo ,hätt ich nich gedacht des des son untershcied macht, vieleicht hat die p-bone auch mehr vorbiegung... 

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (8. Mai 2002)

naja, der Caisso tippt genau so hoch wie die koxx-jungs und der fährt n megamo. des is sicher auch nich länger als unseres.


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

Genau, man darfs nich immer auf material schieben.
Wie hoch tippt ihr teile an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (8. Mai 2002)

so 7 buletten gehn schon. aber wenn der winkel n bissel flacher is und ma sich einhängen kann dann geht noch mehr


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

hm 7 buletten sind in etwa hmm 10,5cm ? 

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (8. Mai 2002)

jo kommt hin     ich mach des noch nich so lang


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Mai 2002)

Ahso?
Ich mach des auchnichsolang und schaffs bis 8,5cm


----------



## biketrialer (9. Mai 2002)

also mein cresent hat mit ner kenisis gabel 1040mm radstand, das echo hat mit ne kensis 1020mm radstand, aber dat jeeeet
find ich halt geschmacksache, mein kumpel max hat das kurze hoffmann mtb und tippt auch noch problemlos auf 7 palett.


----------



## Jerry (9. Mai 2002)

@all

Ich kann das mit dem Antippen gar nicht, wie so ziehmlich alle bei mir hier!
Wir üben das zwar, aber irgendwie klappt das net so wie wir wollen!

Könnte ihr mir mal die Technik mal ein bissle erläutern, dass ich das mit meinen Leuten mal üben kann?!!?

Danke Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Hm also ich weiß nicht ob ichs richtig mache aber kumpels sagen so ist es richtig
Ich habs aner ca. 50cm kante nagefnangen zu üben und da hab ich das vorderrad oben drauf gesetzt und dann mich richtig nach vorne gelehnt und dann war ich da oben also einfach hochfahren. Als ich das so gut wie auswendig konnte hab ich mir einfach ne höhere kante gesucht so ca. 80cm und hab da versucht hochzufahren.
Und das ist dann antippen.

Einfach denken ich fahr da hoch also zuerst vorderrad berührt objekt und dann das hinterrad hochkommt und nicht vorderrad inder luft und nu hebts hinterrad mit ab, dann issesn treter.

AUfs hinterrad direkt habsch nochnich probiert aber des kommt drann, evtl. morgen...

Aber wenn man das mitm tippen mermals probiert hat, dann klappt das irgendwie von alleine, ich merk das garnicht wie das vorderrad gegen die kante prallt oderso, habs nur gemerkt als ich blötzlich anner kante stand, das vorderrad dagegen, mein oberkörper nah am lenker das hinterrad auf vorderradhöhe und ch dann die kante wieder runtergefallen bin 

Oder ich schon halb oben war auf dem schrägen stamm und dann den Brakebooster in ... bekommen hab  autsch!!! 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

kuck mal auf vtcz.ch da gibts bei online fahrschule ne gute erklärung mit bildern vom tip König Caisso


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Achso, aber bei den ca. 80-90cm hohen teilen nicht versuchen das vorderrad oben draufzusetzen, das klappt meienr meinung nach nicht!


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

wenn vor dem Hinderniss ne mulde is oder wenn s einfach bisschen bergab geht, dann mach ich ein treter und versuch übers VR hochzurollen. Kommt natürlich aufs Hinderniss drauf an. Manchmal kann man schon tippen, da muss man halt sehr schnell tippen, braucht n super timing sonst bleibt man mim HR hängen. Oder halt vom HR aus n Sidehop hoch, wenns geht..

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

tretbunyhop kannsch auch wobei ich damals immer nur rollbunyskonnte, dann antippen und immermal unbeabsichtigt wenn ich denke ich schaff das antippen nicht mach ich irgendwie automatisch nen tretbunyhop.

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (9. Mai 2002)

Die von nopogo kriegen das mit dem Antippen auch am Geländer hin und stehen auf HR! Das packen wir hier alle nicht recht??!!

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

Geländer? wie kommst jetz darauf ?? Also ich kanns schon


----------



## Jerry (9. Mai 2002)

Naja, weil aufsetzen mit VR und dann HR nachziehen ist nicht das Ding, so dass man dann mit beiden Rädern steht, aber dann auf dem HR zu stehen das ist mein Prob!!!(und das mit Antritt und oder Antippen)


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

jo genau chris erklärmal genauer, damit ich das morgen üben kann.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

wenn du aufm HR stehn bleiben willst, darfst du das rad nich so sehr nach vorn schieben, du musst dich mehr strecken und das bike richtig hochziehen. Schwerpunkt muss bisschen weiter hinten liegen. kuck mal bei der Online fahrschule vom Marko, bei aufsetztechnik. beim Caisso sieht man gut den Unterschied zwischen normal hochfahren/tippen (wo du das bike mehr unter dir nach vorn schiebst) und aufs HR tippen. Da is die Bewegung mehr nach oben. Beim normalen tippen gehts fast nur nach vorn. 

Bei kleinere Hindernissen - so 3 oder 4 paletten - aufs HR zu tippen is meist schwieriger bzw nich die optimalste technik. weil man da alles aus den beinen und Armen machen muss,da man so gut wie kein rückpralleffekt hat.
Da is dann n treter besser.Wenns höher is geht des aufs Hr tippen leichter weil man den rückpralleffekt besser ausnutzen kann. da hauts einen dann richtig hoch und man steht automatisch aufm HR, dann musst halt gleich bisschen reintreten damits VR nich gleich wieder runterfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Was mich an den bildern auf Markos Seite stört ist, das man die nich größer machen kann di beim Aufsetztechnik meinsch!

Ronny


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

Ich glaube hier werden antippen und hochfahren etwas durcheinandergebracht. Antippen ist für mich die Technik die Motorradtrialer für hohe Hindernisse verwenden (siehe www.trialskings.com) und das ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schwerer als irgendwo hochzufahren zumal man auch böse Stürze provozieren kann wenn man den Rückprall zu niedrig ansetzen will. Mit der Antipptechnik sind selbst mit nem Bike absolut verrückte Höhen drin wenn man sich mal Ot Pi's Weltrekord ansieht. 

Ich finde aber wie Marko es schon angesprochen hat einen sicheren Tretbunnyhop oder einen Rollbunnyhop wesentlich wichtiger und sicherer, man kommt zwar theoretisch nicht ganz so hoch aber der Unterschied wird erst bei Weltklassefahrern deutlich.


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Aber irgendwo hats auchwas mit Kraftsparen zutun oder?


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

Sicherlich!

Hochfahren ist meiner Meinung nach das kraftsparenste dann kommt Antippen dann RollBunny und dann TretBunnyhop.


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Also hochfahren isja quasi antippen. Des als erstes, danach Tretbuny und danach Rollbunny.

Wobei man Rollbunny inem Wettkampf glaub so gut wie nie braucht!

Ronny


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

Gonzo hochfahren und antippen ist grundverschieden oder haste schonmal jemanden gesehen der auf 1.50m hochfahren will =)

hochfahren geht je nach radstand unterschiedlich hoch... ab ca. 80cm kommt man in den kritischen bereich


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

jo aber antippen sieht auch wie hochfahren aus!!!

Wenn ich auf was ca. 90cm hohes hochfahren will, lass ich automatisch das vorderrad gegen die kante pralle und drücks bike untermir nach oben.


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

versuch mal bei 1.50m die kante zu treffen  

Genau das is der punkt =) 

schau Dir mal ganz langsam die videos auf www.trialskings.com an dann wirst Du es vielleicht sehen...

antippen ist wirklich verdammt schwer im vergleich zum hochfahren... 

warst das nicht Du der gefragt hat wie er beim antippen direkt aufs hinterrad kommt? beim antippen hast Du vom Rückprall so viel schwung das Du automatisch aufs HR kommst. Wenn Du hochfährst und vorher mit dem VR aufsetzt (das was Du meinst) mußt Du mit vollem Körpereinsatz das HR auf die Kante schieben um dann mit Backwheelhops weiter zu machen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Hm aber wie hab ich das bei 6 Paletten gemacht?
das sind 90cm, mei nradstand ist 1015mm. Weist wie ich da stehe wenn ich das Vorderrad auf die kante oben aufsetze?
Außerdem haben mir leute die besser sind als ich bestätigt, das das so mitm Antippen richtig ist.
Ahso und wenn ich das vorderrad aufsetzen würd, würds mir bestimmt nich passieren das ich an der kante mitm vorderrad stehen bleibe und dann runterfalle oder ich fast übern lenker fliege, oder vorne nen durchschlag kriege...

Naja aber ich will hier nich streiten oderso, tippe ich ebend nich, isses ebend aufsetzen!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

Wenn Du die Technik korrekt ausführst dann tippst Du ein ganzes Stückchen unter der Kante, wenn Du auf der Kante antippen kannst war das Hindernis so niedrig das Du auch hättest hochfahren oder mit einem Treter hochspringen können.

Zum Training sind kleinere Hindernisse nur bedingt zu empfehlen weil das Antippen auf die Kante oder unter die Kante vom Bewegungsablauf her etwas verschieden ist, und man bei niedrigen Hindernissen Antippen und Hochfahren leicht mixen kann.

mfG Ray

PS.: http://www.trialskings.com/videos/16.03/7.mpg das ist lupenreines Antippen nach altbewährter Motorradtechnik, Da kannst Du auch sehr schön erkennen das sein HR ebenfalls gegen die Mauer prallt.


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Mai 2002)

einfach nur perfekt! das probier ich gleich heute mal aus!


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Och mensch OgerRay, 1. kenn ich das Video
2. weiß ich was Antippen ist
3. Ich mach das schon richtig!

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (10. Mai 2002)

@ogerray 
ich bin der schuldige, der diese frage aufgeworfen hat.
in dem trialskings video ist genau die technik gezeigt, die ich meinte!

Jetzt gleich noch eine frage, was ich in dem videos nicht erkennen konnte war die stellung der pedalen! Kann mir da noch mal jemand auskunft geben (aber bidde nich streiten)!!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Also aufs Hinterrad kann ih das ja bisher auchnicht, werd ich aber heute Üben!
aber wenn bei mir das Vorderrad aner kante ist, steht man ja aufrecht und so weit wies geht am Lenker, da können die Pedale quasi nich waagerecht sein, wie wenns Bike aufm Boden steht. Aber ich denke, das macht man von alleine mit der richtigen Stellung. Denn wenn die falsch ist, fahr ich sogut wie an alles dagegen 

Ronny


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

@Jerry

Egal ob du jetzt aus dem rollen antippst oder vorher reintrittst, beim antippen muß der gute fuß vorne sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Wie jetze? Antippen ohne treten?
Da kann man doch garnich kontrollieren ob man die kante trifft oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2002)

sorry aber du redest voll den Schmarn oger!

 "Mit der Antipptechnik sind selbst mit nem Bike absolut verrückte Höhen drin wenn man sich mal Ot Pi's Weltrekord ansieht.

" Der Ot pi tippt überhaupt nich an bei dem Weltrekordversuch mit dem MTB/20". Der macht einen rollbunnyhop und hängt sich mit dem VR ein und zieht dann auf den Schutz, mit ner andern Technik kommt man Höhen ab 11 Paletten gar nicht hoch! Antippen hat auch nix mit der Technik zu tun die Motorradtrialer machen! das is was ganz anderes. die knallen bei großen höhen mit dem HR weit unten gegen das Hinderniss und fahren dann quasi auf dem HR hoch. 

zu der tipp technik wie einige sie bei trialskings machen: so wie die tippen , tippt kein anderer Fahrer. ich mein jetz nich vom können her sondern von der Technik her. Die treten an rollen dann ans hinderniss hin und lassen das VR gegen die kante prallen und stehen dann aufm  HR.  Der eigentliche tipper is nichts anderes als hochfahren ausser dass mann mehr mit der Kante arbeitet und den Rückpralleffekt ausnutzt.

auf dem video was du gepostet hast sieht man übrigens kein "lupenreines Antippen nach altbewährter Motorradtechnik" so ein schmarn echt. der berührt überhaupt nich das hinderniss mit dem HR! Das würde man hören. Was da so scheppert kommt vom VR das dagegen prallt. Wenn das ne "altbewährte Motorradtechnik" wär dann würde das HR volle kanne unten hinprallen und der typ würde nich mal annähernd hochkommen. 


"einen sicheren Tretbunnyhop oder einen Rollbunnyhop wesentlich wichtiger und sicherer, man kommt zwar theoretisch nicht ganz so hoch " 

das stimmt auch nich! mit nem roller kommt man generell um einige Paletten höher. Jetzt allein auf die technik bezogen, nich auf das können des einzelnen. 

so fertig!


Chris


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

@ biketrialer

Schon mal Felix Kranstövers Triallehrbuch in der Händen gehabt?

Und schonmal Motorradtrial gefahren?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2002)

ich brauch nich Motorratrial fahren, um über die technik was sagen zu können. Man siehts oft genug im TV. 

wozu dieses Triallehrbuch? soll mir das beim trialen helfen? sicher nich, denn die techniken beim Motorradtrial kann man überhaupt nich mit denen beim fahrradtrial vergleichen! das is komplett verschieden.


----------



## Ray (10. Mai 2002)

Die Antippdiskussion gabs hier schonmal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17655

und Mr.Trial hat völlig Recht bzw. ich habe nichts anderes behauptet als er... Bei niedrigen Stufen ist es schwerer und bei hohen Hindernissen muß man  unter der Kante Tippen und dann hoch... Ob man tritt oder rollt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen nur meist hat man zu wenig Anlauf um zu rollen...

Ich persönlich komme mit Rollen und Tippen wesentlich höher als mit Treten und Tippen

Die Antipptechnik zwischen Rad und Motorrad ist nicht grundverschieden... Wenns so wäre würde ich grundsätzlich was falsch machen und mich wundern wieso ich trotzdem relativ hohe Hindernisse mit tippen hochkomme.


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2002)

das was der mr. trial  da sagt ist richtig ja. das hab ich ihm nämlich mal erklärt, da er wissen wollte wie das geht mim aufs HR tippen. 


"Bei niedrigen Stufen ist es schwerer und bei hohen Hindernissen muß man unter der Kante Tippen und dann hoch... " 

richtig, und das hab ich auch schon gesagt hier im Forum. 

ich hab halt ne andere Motorradtrialtechnik gemeint, gibt da auch verschiedene tipptechniken. ... naja egal jetz... ich glaub wir wissen alle was tippen is und jeder machts halt bisschen anders, mit rollen, ohne , oder wie auch immer



Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Boah ich hab heut einfachmal meinen mut zusammengenommen und etwas weiter unten abprallen lassen, da geht das bike ja wie von delber aufs hinterrad, habs aner 85cm kante geübt und ging ganz gut, beim ersten mal durchgeschlagen der reifen vorne und erschrocken als ich plötzlich aufm hinterrad stand,beim 2ten mal aufm rockring gefallen weilsch zuviel angst hatte und nu gehts ganz gut 

Boah ich freu mich so das ich das schon kann 
Bei welchen kansten isses schwierig? habs beiner 60cm kante probiert, da gehts auch, ab welcher höhe (niedrigste) gehts denn nichtmehr oder extrem schwierig?

Muß ich ja auchmal Üben!


Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (10. Mai 2002)

@oger: biketrialer hat dir genau das selbe sagen wollen wie ich auch, 
antippen is die bessere technik, mitm roll bunny kommt man höher man braucht aber wesentlich mehr anlauf, beim tippen langt schon je nach können ne halbe kurbelumdrehung (oder halt ne ganze)
@biketrialer: ich kämpf gerade mit den 7 paletten im sidehop hätte es heut fast geschafft, wie isn das bei dir ich find sidehop nur vom hinterrad is wesentlich leichter als von  beiden räder ich kann da viel mehr schwung nehmen.....!


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Könnt ihr mir da mal sagen, wie ich die angst überwinde das Hinterrad auch mit hochzubekommen, ausm STand würd ich auf jedenfall ca. 70cm schaffen, 50cm hab ich schon real geschafft allerdings hab ich irgendwie immer sone angst das ichs nich ganz schaffe und breche dann meist ab und dann passiert das wovor ich angst hab!?

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2002)

naja schwierig is vielleicht des falsche Wort... es is halt umständlich.schwierig is es nicht auf kleine Stufen aufs Hr zu tippen, man kann ja auch auf n bordstein aufs HR tippen  ,des is halt nich die passende technik wenn die Stufe nich so niedrig is.. da is n treter besser. hab ich ja weiter oben schon mal gesagt warum...
bei 3 oder 4 paletten aufs Hr zu tippen is halt unnötig, da is n treter wie gesagt viel einfacher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)

Hm, das heist also ich muß dochmaln Tretbunnyhop Lernen 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2002)

ich komm mim normalen sidehop auch 7 hoch, aber vom HR aus is des viel einfacher. Da kann man wie du sagst mehr schwung holen und den federeffekt besser ausnutzen. Ich mach viel vom vom HR aus. des is ne geile technik, die kann man fast überall anwenden. 
Wenn man z.b. neben 7 steht und mim normalen sidehop hochwill dann is die optik schon mal krasser. Wenn man aber dann aufs HR geht dann sieht das schon viel angenehmer aus.


----------



## Jerry (10. Mai 2002)

OK ok ok - ich habs heute auch mal probiert und siehe da einaml hats geklappt und das andere mal hab ich mir eine ganz kline Beul im Oberrohr geholt (wie der Ryan leech in dem Vid - mitm Knochen druff da)! WAr auch ca 60cm. Dann wollte ich nicht mehr, aber morgen ist auch noch ein TAg!

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2002)

hast du ne beule in deinem Rohr oder wie?


----------



## Jerry (10. Mai 2002)

Da hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt! 
Aber dafür darf ich jetzt wieder das Gelächter meines Bruders ertragen - WArum erzähl ich dem auch so was 

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Mai 2002)




----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

wie siehtet eigentlich aus, wenn man wa richtig hohes antippen will? So das man garnichtmehr oben an die kante antippen kann sondern vieleicht 20cm unter der kante? Oder is das höchste wo man antippen kann, dann wenn das rad senkrecht steht?

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (11. Mai 2002)

so hallo, 

um noach ma zum eigentlichen sinn dieses Threads zu kommen:

des is ja fett kurz des echo. find ich jetz gar nich so toll.
mich würd aber noch der radstand mit fatty r interessieren.

tobi


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2002)

ah der Bergbub is wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (11. Mai 2002)

hehe


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2002)

und, hast unterwegs die Heidi getroffen?


----------



## tobsen (11. Mai 2002)

du meinst die heidi mit den zwei bergen    

...auf da alm da gibt`s kei` sünd`


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2002)

ziegepetr


----------



## tobsen (11. Mai 2002)

a naaaaaa, des isch doch da geisepetr


----------



## Reini (11. Mai 2002)

odr dr petr kraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Mai 2002)

wenn ihr sagt, dass der ES4 schon so kurz ist, dann ist der Es2 ja hammer zu kurz......oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Mai 2002)

Wieso? die ham doch die selbe Geometrie!?

Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (13. Mai 2002)

ihr habt probleme, es kommt letztemendes auf den fahrer drauf an, wenn ihr was langes wollt dann holt euch doch ein tandem!


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Mai 2002)

*LOL*
des währ mal was, nen tandem mit 380er kettentreben, 28cm rahmenhöhe ohne sattel mit 2 rockringe ... 

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Mai 2002)

oh entschuldigung toto!  


Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, weiss nicht wie sich des mit paar mm weniger oder mehr fährt, deswegen frag ich ja!

Das Es2 hat nur 555mm Oberrohr und das Es4 halt 570mm


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Mai 2002)

Woher hastn die Daten?

Irgendwo hab ich das umgedreht gelesen, soviel ich weiß sind die aber gleich!

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Mai 2002)

na wo wohl......... www.echobike.de


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Mai 2002)

ja gut woher soll isch des bitschehn wissen? ich muss mich da auf die Angaben vom dt Vertrieb verlassen.........

also ich weis ja net, aber der es2 hat auch nen Knick im Oberrohr!


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Mai 2002)

SITZROHR!!!!



Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Mai 2002)

ok, ich habs gemerkt..........sorry........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

